# Ayuda Olidata L41II1 contraseña para iniciar el sistema.



## Proyecto II (Ene 6, 2012)

Tengo un Notebook Olidata L41II1 al cual por quitar la contraseña de la bios sacando la pila me dio como resultado que ahora me pide una contraseña para iniciar el sistema, da tres oportunidades de ingresar la correcta y al no estar aparece un mensaje de "error de sistema Nº xxxxxx", al volver a iniciarlo se repite lo mismo.
Mi consulta es de que si alguien conoce esta contraseña y pueda compartirla con todos nosotros o un sistema para corregir esto, ya he probado con las siguientes contraseñas (olipro, cmos, 8637, 8638, 8636, 8631, olidatapc, olipc, olidata, Vestel) ...y nada.

Agradecido desde ya por su tiempo y consideracion a esta solicitud.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 6, 2012)

"admin"
"user"
"administrador"
"usuario"

???

y sino lee el sticker que tiene pegado debajo...tal vez ahi este la solución


----------



## Proyecto II (Ene 6, 2012)

Muy agradecido por su tiempo amigo, lamentablemente aun no soluciono mi problema pero seguire intentando.

Saludos cordiales para Usted y familia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 6, 2012)

En San Google tampoco hay info?

Voy a revisar...


----------



## soro (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola, la mayoria de las Olivetti traen de fabrica la password *onru* para entrar a la bios. Espero que te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 14, 2012)

> me pide una contraseña para iniciar el sistema, da tres oportunidades de ingresar la correcta


es al encender la lap o cuando carga windows?


----------



## Proyecto II (Ene 15, 2012)

Es al encender la lap, sin esa contraseña no se puede hacer nada de nada.

Aun no pierdo la espenza de poder encontratarla.

Agradecido por su preucupacion.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 15, 2012)

probaste sacar el jumper, de 2 a3 y ponerlo de 1 a 2encenderla, apagarla volver el jumper a su sitio y volver a encender???
o entrar al bios con f8, f5, f12 o sup y sacar la contraseña?
perdon volvi porque encontre esto....
http://www.technibble.com/how-to-bypass-or-remove-a-bios-password/


----------



## Proyecto II (Ene 15, 2012)

La placa madre no tiene el tradicional jumper, ya he probado sacando la pila por semanas, puenteando las bios, y nada solo pide esa contraseña como para iniciar todo el sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 15, 2012)

soro dijo:


> Hola, la mayoria de las Olivetti traen de fabrica la password *onru* para entrar a la bios. Espero que te sirva.
> 
> Saludos


  listo                                 .


----------



## Proyecto II (Ene 16, 2012)

No funciona esa clave amigo, este es un Olidata,

Agradecido de todos modos por su preocupacion, saludos.


----------



## ninioroly (Ene 17, 2012)

OLIPRO
olipro
8637
olidatapc
OLIDATAPC

Prueba con estas en mayuscula


----------



## capitanp (Ene 17, 2012)

Pobala asi *0nru*


Probaste en llamar por telefono


http://www.olidata.cl/


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 17, 2012)

*Proyecto II*
hay varios drives de la oli, entre ellos el de la bio, cargalo de nuevo a ver si reacciona....
http://www.uniwill.com/UserDownload/l41ii/l41ii.php

sino prueba 1234, 12345
o 000000
alguna debe ser

de ultima ve a un service oliveti,y......


----------



## Proyecto II (Ene 18, 2012)

Les agradesco amigos por su preocupacion, he realizado todo lo posible por solucionar mi problema, el servicio tecnico de olidata me da como resuesta que debo cambiar la placa madre ya que nadie conoce esa clave  menos en que idioma esta, he revisado una enorme cantidad de claves que hay en los foros, tengo hasta el datasheet del integrado de la Bios como para poder resetear y nada de nada, no encuentro la solucion, al parecer solo tendre que tirar a la basura esa laptop y por supuesto nunca mas un olidata o mejor dicho "Olichanta", como le dicen por esta tierra.

Saludos para todos ustedes y totalmente agradecido poe el apoyo recibido.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 18, 2012)

un abrazo, aqui estamos cuando gustes.....


----------

